# dometic rm2190 current draw



## adamant (Aug 24, 2008)

question on my 12 volt/gas fridge.

what is the current drain on that unit? i have 2 Trojan t105 batteries and looking to see it that is enough. it says on the back of the unit ..12 volt dc at 8 amps.

how long do u think my batteries will last?


----------



## ironart (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: dometic rm2190 current draw

Hi Adamant,
The current draw is listed on the back and you have found it.....It is 8 Amps......Now if you have a 225 Amp Hr. Battery that is about 1 day worth of energy for your refrigerator......The 3 way refrigerators are designed to operate on 12volts , only when the engine is running so the Alt. can make up for that usage.  Once you stop the engine you should transfer to another power source, either Propane or 115Volts from your generator or Shore Power.   Come to think of it....I had one like that a few years ago and I think it did that automatically......At least it switched from Propane to 115V automatically when I plugged in to the Shore Power or ran my Gen.


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: dometic rm2190 current draw

Using a three way fridge in my other life was as follows:  When at campground I was plugged into shore power and had unit set on "Auto" so that if power went out (storm) it would immediately switch to LP (must have LP tanks on and LP Leak Detector on) OR I would start up Generator and it would automatically switch back to 110.  When I was driving, I would use the DC mode (Batteries, Aux Batteries and make sure that switch is on) and the Batteries would be charged by Alternator as long as I had my battery switch set to "DUAL".  I also would use LP while driving some but that is a whole nother story (safety issues turning it off when getting gas, etc.).
That is my two cents worth from my experiences with a three way fridge.


----------

